# Help! Silverfish in our bedroom!!!



## azzeps

I need your help! The last four nights or so I have been finding silverfish in my bedroom. The first three I found in the baby's bassinet - just as I was about to deposit the sleeping babe in there!!! The bassinet is about 30 years old, and made of wicker, so after finding the third silverfish, I decided it wasn't a coincidence and now the baby is sleeping in the pack n play. I think maybe the silverfish were attracted to it, as I think they eat cellulose. However, last night, there was yet another silverfish on my bed this time!!! I read somewhere that they can bite, besides being just generally skeevy! Any ideas for how to get rid of them? I'm about to call the Orkin man but I'm afraid they might use pesticides that could be harmful to us or the baby.

Thanks!


----------



## kdabbler

I share your sense of "ew". We had what seemed to be an outbreak at one point. Fortunately, I was able to reduce the problem by giving a good vacuum and wet mop. You may be right about them living in the bassinet. Those little buggers can apparently live for up to a year with no food!

The Green Guide has some options for you to try.


----------



## sarafi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azzeps* 
I need your help! The last four nights or so I have been finding silverfish in my bedroom. The first three I found in the baby's bassinet - just as I was about to deposit the sleeping babe in there!!! The bassinet is about 30 years old, and made of wicker, so after finding the third silverfish, I decided it wasn't a coincidence and now the baby is sleeping in the pack n play. I think maybe the silverfish were attracted to it, as I think they eat cellulose. However, last night, there was yet another silverfish on my bed this time!!! I read somewhere that they can bite, besides being just generally skeevy! Any ideas for how to get rid of them? I'm about to call the Orkin man but I'm afraid they might use pesticides that could be harmful to us or the baby.

Thanks!


I second the vacuum idea, also try to de-humidify everything and don't leave piles of clothes on the floor! I always find two or three if I do that.

I really don't think they bite and they are super easy to kill, I just squish them with my fingers now.







: Seriously they tend to be fast and are always gone by the time I find something to squish them with.

They are sooooo hard to get rid of though, we have had them for four years now, and I may resort to bug-bombing this summer while we are gone. Good luck, they sure are creepy!


----------



## sarafi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdabbler* 
I share your sense of "ew". We had what seemed to be an outbreak at one point. Fortunately, I was able to reduce the problem by giving a good vacuum and wet mop. You may be right about them living in the bassinet. Those little buggers can apparently live for up to a year with no food!

The Green Guide has some options for you to try.

Thanks for the link!

I poisin mine with an old pyrex baking dish that doesn't fit in my oven. I put a little Borax in it and they climb in, but can't climb back out.


----------



## Pancakes

Don't they typically live in the attic? I always thought that when you see them in the house it's because there are 3497253049753927 of them in the attic. That gave me the extra creepy factor and I would just call an exterminator...or moved. LOL


----------



## dayiscoming2006

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pancakes* 
Don't they typically live in the attic? I always thought that when you see them in the house it's because there are 3497253049753927 of them in the attic. That gave me the extra creepy factor and I would just call an exterminator...or moved. LOL

I've never had an attic but I would think the attic thing is simply because most people who do have attics tend to use it for storing their stuff. And that would include old stuff. Just a thought.


----------



## Stacey247

Here's what I do: stick a couple of those glue traps (for mice) under your bed/furniture. Don't worry about folding them up like a triangle. They trap nasty spiders too.

We keep a few in our attic and basement, too. When we first moved into this house I would kill 4-5 a day. Now it's been months since I've seen one.


----------



## purplegirl

I hate those nasty creatures too. It is my understanding that they like moist environments. So if you have any water or moisture in the room, try to get rid of that. Best of luck!


----------



## superstella

Those things give me the heebie jeebies, so I just wanted to offer a







and hope you got rid of them.


----------



## mamamilkers

I just googled silverfish and that is what I have found on our kitchen floor the last few times I swept! I have never seen them before. Interesting!


----------



## Mama_Meme

well, if you are the kind of person who doesn't mind killing things passively, then I would suggest something that worked increidbly well for me, that's all natural:
1 part Borax, 1 part cocoa powder, 1 part white flour

i tried that and they cleared up in about 3 days. cheap toO!


----------



## mamaverdi

They like cardboard. Cup squares of cardboard soak it in 1/2 boric acid 1/2 water solution. Let them dry. Then put these cardboard pieces where you see them. They eat the cardboard and DIE!

Ick. I don't like silverfish either!


----------

